
Atlassian is acquiring Trello for $425M - knes
http://mashable.com/2017/01/09/atlassian-trello-buys?hn
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

* Atlassian acquires Trello for $425M | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13356318)

